# 4+ acres in Central Iowa BEAUTIFUL!!



## newlifeforus (Mar 11, 2012)

We are motivated sellers as we are already on our new homestead and need to sell this one. It is gorgeous just not near our family. Click the link for 23 photos and please email me if you are interested or know of someone who might be. TIA 


http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...ve_Ogden_IA_50212_M85923-23529?ex=IA612900363

go to link for 23 photos

Home For Sale â 

$275,000 

675 D Ave
Ogden, IA 50212 Get Directions
Calculate Commute Time
Print Share Save
3 beds 2 baths1,918 sq ft 
4.67 acres lot


This is a terrific place to raise a family and live your dream! 4.67 acre hobby farm has a great barn, nice outbuildings, and a 3-bedroom home with updated kitchen, main level laundry, and open living room/dining room layout. Quality updates include custom cabinets, carpets, windows and pantry, and the entire property has been well cared for.

Key Facts

Style: Two Story
Single family home
Year built: 1924
Price/Sq Ft: $143
57 days on realtor.com Â®
Status: Active

Features
Bedrooms

Beds Total: 3
Beds Level 2: 3
Bathrooms

Total Full Baths: 1
Total Half Baths: 1
Other rooms

Basement Desc: Crawl Space, with Partial
basement
Interior Features

Interior Features: 1st Flr Laundry, Carpeting, Vinyl
Included Items: Dishwasher, Dryer, Microwave, Refrigerator, Stove, Washer
Building and Construction

Style: Two Story
Living Area Sq Ft: 1918
Foundation: Brick, Concrete Block
Sqft Bsmt: 624
Exterior and Lot Features

Exterior: Metal Siding
Street Feature: Concrete
Lot SF: 203425
Garage and Parking

Garage: 2 Attached
Heating and Cooling

Air Conditioning: Central
Heat: Gas Forced Air, Propane
Heat Source: Propane/Owned
Utilities

Sewer: Septic
Water: Rural, Well

City: Ogden
State Or Province: IA
Directions: From Hwy 30 west of Boone take exit 126 toward Ogden on US 169. Go .44 mi turn right onto S 1st St/Co Hwy P70.
County Or Parish: Boone
Zoning: Res
MLS Area: Ogden


----------



## kat_ingram (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi there,

Just curious, there seems to be only one picture up on the realtor's site. From what I can see, you have a beautiful piece of property.


----------



## buffalocreek3 (Apr 16, 2014)

I would fire your realtor if he put up only one photo of a property I had for sale. I worked with realtors for over 20 years making up ads for them in pre-internet days. There's no excuse now for running at least 20 ads per property now that the internet makes it so easy. Some times I think real estate agents created the word laziness.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yep, there's only one pic.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I found 23 and I'm not computer savy. Lovely property though not a lot of use to me in New Zealand and a bit smaller than I'm used to. Well presented, good outbuildings etc. Worth a look.


Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Bad link I found it at the bottom nice place


----------

